# Problem with DCC



## Camanoyard60 (Feb 6, 2014)

So it has been over three years since we moved and I last used my NCE and DCC engine. Finally got my track and power set up. Took my engine out and set it on the track and nothing. Checked out my power pro and everything seems okay. Checked power voltage at different places around the track and have good readings. Track and pick up shoes on the engine are clean but still nothing. Any ideas?
Steven


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

What decoder is in your loco, and what is the make and the model of the loco?

Without information, I could list 20 things it could be, maybe more.

Do the lights light? Do you remember the loco number? Short or long address?

Greg


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

Also match loco and command station speed steps. My system has memory that remembers the setings and could reset after years of storage as will the engine address.


----------



## Davenport66 (Apr 2, 2020)

Greg Elmassian said:


> What decoder is in your loco, and what is the make and the model of the loco?
> 
> Without information, I could list 20 things it could be, maybe more.
> 
> ...


Greg,
I sent my engine a GP38-2 USA engine # 2263 out to I think Tony's Train Exchange back in about 2015 to have all the sound and decoders installed. Prior to my move everything worked great. Due to my move I can't find the paper work telling me what was installed. I have reached out to Tony's hoping they might have an idea what is wrong and also let me know what was installed but have not heard back. As of now no lights work and no engine sounds on startup. Also no bells or horn sounds.
Thanks,
Steven


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Well, I would take it apart to see what is in it.

You could also put it on the programming track and read back the MFG ID, that would also tell you if the decoder is responding.

If you get no response, you will have to open the loco.

Greg


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

CV 8 is the mfg number and the NMRA has a list of all mfg to this number. CV 7 is revision info.
Note that older LGB have the Massoth number, newest have the Marklin number as LGB never made decoders.


----------

